# Case IH Farmall 95 - Question



## Scott_F (Dec 14, 2019)

I bought a 2009 Farmall 95 this fall on an auction, and I used it for the first time at night a couple of days ago. The dash is not lit up so it is difficult to see the tachometer. Can someone tell me if their dash is lit up or not so I know if this is something I can fix or not?

One other question, are you able to shut the heat off with just the temperature control knob or do you have a shut-off valve in the coolant line to the heater core?

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Scott_F. First off, you should get yourself an Operator / Owners manual, as it will explain all the intricacies of your tractor. The dash lights could be as simple as a switch being left off, a loose connection or a fuse. I'd almost bet that the heater has a fan and temperature control knob.


----------



## Scott_F (Dec 14, 2019)

pogobill - thanks for the response. I have a manual and there is no mention of a switch for the dash lights. I have checked all the fuses and wiring connections to the dash. I am trying to figure if the dash is supposed to be lit up before I go order a new dash for the tractor.

Does anyone have a Farmall 95 or similar model that can tell me if the dash lights up or now when the lights are on?

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not saying there is a separate switch for the dash lights. On my Case ( not the same model), the dash lights come on at automatically with the headlight switch. Thinking a loose connection.
Does the dash all work otherwise? Not sure what a dash would cost, but these could be an alternative.








I have these on my my old Oliver / Cockshutt.


----------

